# Lion Permits



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

I just checked my credit card and I have a hit for $58. Looks like I'll be chasen cats real soon.

Smokepole


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

lucky!!!! that sounds like fun, i've never tried to draw out 4 one tho. where u going? and good luck!!!


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Me Too! Me Too! $58 hit yesterday! *()*


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

My buddy got a hit on his card as well. It will be cool to see if he drew his first preference area. I have never hunted cats before so I hope I can go with him.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

We just applied for points this year. I have a buddy who said the DWR are going to start focusing on making opportunities for some real nice cats soon. NOW before I start WWIII on this thread, I know there are already great cats in the state and stuff but his advise was to do a preference point and thats what I did. Where were you guys first choice? I hope you skin an 8 footer for real!!


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats sweet you drew out, just hope you are an ethical hunter and kill a trophy, and not a dink female. That is why all my people put in for points, hopefully the F&G follows through with there plan. Killing the big toms is good, but killing females is wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

UNSUCCESSFULL! I guess next year I will start with 6 bogus points.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Hound

Not sure if you are calling someone unethical if they shoot a "dink" female, even if the "dink" female is 100% legal per F&G's criteria? I hope not!!

I hope to harvest a mature Tom! As I suspect all Cat hunters would hope to harvest a mature Tom! We won't put our dogs out on what we believe to be a young cat, even for the excitment of the chase. Since, we are seriously looking for a mature cat.

I have observed and have heard from other deer hunters in the unit I drew, that there are too many cats and the deer population has not rebounded like it has in other units. I would like to see the deer population rebound, as I hope you would too. The F&G's estimated deer population is only at 75% of objective. So, before the end of the season, if I have an opportunity to harvest a "legal" cat, then yes I will take what is offered!

Smokepole


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Well of course the deer hunters are going to blame the lions! They are way over population every where in the state!!! :?I just dont see where these hundreds of lions that all the deer hunters have "seen" go when its time to try and cut a track.Now im not saying there arent too many in some areas, just that its everybodys excuse when they cant find deer.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Pole, I want you to think about something. Maybe some of the problem with the deer population is people gang banging all the small bucks and killing every buck they see. I agree the lions put a hurt on the deer, but trust me, I hunt lions 5 days a week all winter long, and there are units I see TONS of cats in, and can go catch one everytime I go, (usually). And there are other palces that I have caught one and never seen sign in there again. Killing the females will ruin our sport. I don't know about you but I value my hunting, and the way I train my dogs is with...... those dink females. Sure I kill a few TOMS a year, and I spend alot of time finding them. SO go do what you do, and hopefully you tag a monster.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Hound

You are absolutely correct that most Utards shoot the first buck they see and most of these are yearlings. I also believe that many Utards won't get off their butt riding ATV and really hunt, thus not seeing as many animals. Then there is habitat, etc. Many factors influence deer populations, we all know that. I am not an avid Lion hunter like I suspect you are. In fact I have only had one other Lion permit in Utah in my life (of which I got screwed by the guy I set up to take me out). I hope to have a fun experience with the guy I've set up with this year and I hope things go well. I'm more of a deer hunter, which obviously influences my perception of Lion vs Deer numbers to a degree. I sure wish I could be out chasing Lions 5 days a week like you but, due to work, family and limited vacation will affect how effecient I will be with the limited time I will have to put in on this. Fortunately, I do have some flexibility in my schedule that I can go when the time is right. I wish you and all Lion chasers the best this season.

Smokepole


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you always use dogs or have any of you tried calling them like yotes, just currious


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Hounds only. Rooster let me know if you need any help. If you have a wasatch tag let me know. I don't think calling a lion would work out very well, I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you need any help? I would love to come along and will help with the hounds or whatever you need, it's been 6 months since I heard a hound working and I'm about to go crazy!!! I'll even carry the critter out for you and pay for your gas if you let me come along!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------

